# Pumice



## Bee_Rain (Jun 15, 2004)

Last week out of curiosity, I bought a pumice stick for cleaning hard water stains out of my toilet. Which then led me to the bathroom sink, tub and finally to the kitchen sink. I can't believe I have lived all of these years on this planet and nobody has ever recommended this to me before! My bathroom sink and toilet look brand new!

I wanted to clean my stove-top but it's enamel and I'm not sure if this is safe for the finish. Its already pretty scratched up, so when I tried, I couldn't tell if the scratches were old or if I was making new ones. It doesn't say on the box that its not good for enamel, but it doesn't suggest use for stoves either. I was wondering if anybody else uses this wonderful product and for what other purposes is it good for?

I moved into this house 2 years ago and have scrubbed and scrubbed with no success. Apparantly, the last owners had no clue what a sponge or toilet brush were invented for.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. We live in an older house (apartment) and have a huge problem with that. I never thought that I would be excited to clean my toilet!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Pumice stick? You mean like what I have for smoothing my heels? If so, how can a straight stick conform to a round bowl? Maybe I'm not getting the picture here.


----------



## Bee_Rain (Jun 15, 2004)

It's usually found in the cleaning supplies isle. Its about 5 inches long by 1 inch wide, and it conforms to anything you try to clean because it desolves a little when you add liquid to it while cleaning. I guess it only really works if the pumice stays wet while scrubbing with it. 

It's late. I hope that made sense!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Bee Rain, do be mindful that the pumice DOES erode the glaze on your porcelain fixtures. 

I have worn completely through one of my toilets, right at the ring-line...it is now impossible to clean. Be sure to only use it on 'deposits', because it is actually 'sanding'. I don't recommend it for enamel. 

I agree that it totally Rocks (it is a rock!)...but you can get carried away and wreck your finishes with it. Just my experience, by the way...


----------

